# Corn dog essential oil fragrance



## Lisa Barron (Apr 1, 2018)

weird question but does anyone know if they make a corn dog soap scent?


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 1, 2018)

Maybe you can find something here you can mix. They do not have a Corn Dog fo  http://www.saveonscents.com/index.php/cPath/291_366


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 2, 2018)

Ok, I tried to wait.  But my mind strayed too far.  Why corn dog??


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2018)

Nature's Garden has a cornbread fragrance: https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/kofacs-cornbread-fragrance-oil
I haven't tried it. And I'm kind of with CaraBou - why corn dog?


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 2, 2018)

Cornbread + bacon might make a pretty good corn dog.
And why not corn dog lol!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> Cornbread + bacon might make a pretty good corn dog.
> And why not corn dog lol!



HaHa! You are right - why not? I'm not a fan of foodie scents in soap or B&B, so corn dog just strikes me as a little out there.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 2, 2018)

It is a bit out there - but not as out there as motor oil!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 2, 2018)

I have the bacon fragrance, never was a great seller


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a Vanilla Bacon Milkshake FO that's really not too bad. I need to soap it.


----------



## Lisa Barron (Apr 8, 2018)

Corn dog because I am making soap scents for each SEC football team. I am a huge Ole Miss fan ( I live in Oxford,MS). We always,say that LSU fans smell like corn dogs


----------



## Raevyn (Apr 9, 2018)

I can totally see that being something popular, I mean they sell things on think geek that are like bacon flavored mints, so why not corn dog soap LOL but you have to make it look like  corndog. bacon anything was all the rage a few years, maybe now its time for corn dogs.

I like to bake for fun and one time I made some royal icing sugar cookies and took them work. they looked like watermelon but I didn't tell anyone that they would taste like watermelon too. so it was fun seeing everyones surprise at them tasting the way they looked.


----------



## Lisa Barron (Apr 18, 2018)

It may not be very nice but I am from Oxford,Ms and of course I am a huge Ole Miss football fan! We have a huge huge rivalry in football with LSU. We therefore say that LSU fans smell like corn dogs. I don’t know where that started but it’s a tradition so I want to make soap for some of my LSU friends


----------

